# How to True foams without a Tiee Truer?



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So how do you true without a truer??

I'm sure there are a bunch of different method you guys use. 

Please enlighten us with your ideas.

Or are truer's cheap?

Thanks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

make a mandrel out of a set of wheels that are a little over size or glue the foam to the wheels you are going to use. glue some sandpaper to a block. put the wheels on an axle and chuck into a moto-tool(dremel) spin the wheels and sand a little at a time.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

joe65 check out jw,s speed parts there you will find a tire mandrel that you can fit 2 tires on. chuck that into your dremel then put the dremel in the vice.maybe even put a box on the backside of the vice then have at it with some120 of finerpaper.after a few mistakes you,ll be shaping tires the are true.you can even add some flowable silicone and have the sili foam tires. try it you,ll like it! good luck


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

We do a lot of tire sanding for the Greenbrier thunderjet challenge

we start with a dremel to get kind of close

then we put the tires on the car they are for, (glue to the rims) then finish sanding so that the tires are trued to the car they will run on

makes big difference because many stock hubs are not true


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What a tire mandrel???


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandrel
A mandrel ( /ˈmændrɨl/; also mandril or arbor) is one of the following:

an object used to shape machined work.
a tool component that grips or clamps materials to be machined.
a tool component that can be used to grip other moving tool components.

Another type of mandrel is the clamp that a lathe uses to hold pieces of wood, metal or plastic to be machined as they are turned. In this way, rods can be threaded, furniture legs are turned to have beautiful patterns, and irregularly-shaped objects can be given a cylindrical or round shape. There are several types of mandrels used with lathes. An expanding mandrel is slightly tapered with a tapered wedge that will expand to hold the item. Other commercial mandrels are very slightly tapered and the hollow object slides down the taper until it 'sticks'.

The third type of mandrel discussed here is that which is used to hold circular saw blades, buffing wheels (used for polishing), and sanding discs onto drills, circular saws, and similar power tools. A mandrel of this type generally consists of a cylinder, threaded on one end, with a washer brazed onto the threaded end and an accompanying screw and second washer which are used to clamp the circular saw blade, sanding media, or other rotary tool onto the mandrel.

http://www.yourdictionary.com/mandrel

1.a metal spindle or bar, often tapered, inserted into a lathe center to support work while it is being machined or turned
2.a metal rod or bar used as a core around which metal, wire, glass, etc. is cast, molded, forged, or shaped


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Gotta chime in here, JMHOFO, I used to make my own silli foam tires with some basic tools, that everyone should have at home. I used a cheap 1/4 inch electric drill, a mandrel, that I made from an old axle, and a rheostat to slow the drill down, and a couple of sharpening stones for knives, and a fine file. I used sandpaper for the finishing work. I had a "hands free drill mount" to fasten the drill to my workbench. I found that it was very easy to make just one small oops with a dremel and ruin a set of almost finished tires. Matter of fact if anyone knows where to buy one of those hands free accessories for your drill let me know. It was a very handy device to have mounted to your bench. Have a good day. pig


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Worthless thread without pics guys!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I've had the worst luck trying to get a mandrell to true my tires...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hint Hint!! Click on the "Google" bar, type in slot car tire mandrel and hit return. You'll see all of these below and more. This ain't rocket science. The best slot car tool you got is your personal confuser. Back to the cave........

http://www.revell.com/pinewood-derby/rmxy9613.html

http://scmperformance.com/tire truing mandrel set.htm

BSRT makes a tire mandrel also. It is part #HT388. You can find it here;
http://www.scaleauto.com/bsrt/tools.htm

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/BSRTHT388.jpg


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If you got a Dremel, you've got a mandrell that will work on most front tires,take the cutting disc or grindstone off the dremel mandrell,and slide your tires onto it,works pretty good for front tires.:thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Good idea, Hornet! Who'd a thunk it?? pig


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

joe 65 look in the tuning section there is a thread that i did maybe a year and ahalf ago as to how to make silifoam tires. lots of good post from the guys that mak,em.ya just gotta spin back some pages.... youl find it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*D'oh!...good one Rick*



Hornet said:


> If you got a Dremel, you've got a mandrell that will work on most front tires,take the cutting disc or grindstone off the dremel mandrell,and slide your tires onto it,works pretty good for front tires.:thumbsup:


Might should move a tip like this to...... the ....uuuuuhhhhh....

tips thread!

...yeah, dats it !


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will search ur thread Joe. Hey PP, I haven't had access to my desktop for a few days and that's why I asked for help. Thanks I know all about Google my friend. Jeez!!:freak:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Sorry, wasn't having a good day, make that week! pig


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It's all good D. 



partspig said:


> Sorry, wasn't having a good day, make that week! pig


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

There is also this video I did a while back. It appears in my "From the Pigpen" thread. It shows how to true up some silicone tires the 70's way without a HUDY. You can find it here - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=259654&page=6. It is post #80. Have a good day! pig


----------

